# Cthulhu RTA V2



## skola (12/8/15)

Anybody have any idea on the release date of this beauty?
Looks like it has all the right ingredients of a great RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (12/8/15)

Ordered

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (12/8/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Ordered


I believe the most appropriate reply to that would be...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (12/8/15)

Plastic tank? No thanks .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (12/8/15)

That pyrex (?) though


----------



## skola (12/8/15)

Dubz said:


> Plastic tank? No thanks .


According to the last pic of the slideshow from Cthulhu, which i had not posted (my bad) it's glass.


----------



## Vapington (12/8/15)

Plastic tank WHYYYYY!


----------



## Sir Vape (12/8/15)

Nope will be glass tank. The pic is of a pre-production model.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## skola (12/8/15)

Calm down guys!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/8/15)

skola said:


> According to the last pic of the slideshow from Cthulhu, which i had not posted (my bad) it's glass.


If the tank is glass/pyrex then i will definitely pick one up.


----------



## Vapington (12/8/15)

Oops didn't read haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (12/8/15)

Already pre-ordered one of these. Can't wait!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (12/8/15)

@Sir Vape will you be ordering spare glass with the order as well?


----------

